# Posting Pics



## ILoveUMaryJane (Jan 15, 2007)

I've finally got pics of my setup, but I don't know how to post them! So, could anyone post me a little tutorial? Cheers!


----------



## robop00p (Jan 15, 2007)

Doing that will bring you to this screen.










Pretty self explanitory really.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 15, 2007)

+rep just for the time it took to do all of that


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for the explanation  - sorry for n00bishness!


----------



## robop00p (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the rep..and you're welcome


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am going to move this to the support section and sticky, this will also be included in the rollitup FAQ. Thanks for the help robop00p


----------



## robop00p (Jan 15, 2007)

Alright, awesome. Your welcome just tryin to help out a bit.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 17, 2007)

Good info robopOOp.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 29, 2007)

*Ok...the next logical question is the one I have....How do you delete photos from your gallery....Ill keep looking in the mean time and edit this with an "I found it". update. But lemme know if you can.*


----------



## venix12 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah.... bump... i take quite a few photos and i'm sure i use up a lot of space for unnecessary photos. It'd be nice if there was a way that each user can delete old crappy pics


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 2, 2008)

I also would like to clear my gallery to make room for a new year.


----------



## BudMist (Jan 2, 2008)

*bump*
This will be my second garden, so I want to show off what I learned here. My plants are looking SO much better, HA HA!


----------



## venix12 (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe the admins should move this to "make your requests forum" if there really isn't anything you can do yet anyway yourself to edit your gallery's


----------



## jonask (Jun 13, 2008)

hello all 

i already have a album but on my info it tells me that i have 0 (zero) Gallerys, so how can i add my already uploaded picts to gallery?

thanks in advance
jonask


----------



## CannaSeur (Aug 21, 2008)

whats happened to all the original gallery pics people had? why no one can access them? its been like 2 months now and I been trying to look for a sticky or something but there is nuthing.


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 6, 2008)

i dunno how to get my profile pic to work, any1 help?


----------



## hughecarot (Oct 6, 2008)

I can not get pics to upload. Always get a communication failure message. I only have a blackberry and not computer.I've gotten some pics to upload on my photo album setting but never on post. Any suggetions, answers, advice? I want to share my photos.


----------



## benzo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant upload recent pics need help dam this site sucks im gonna go back to icmag peace


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html

Wow, that was like, rocket science yo...

If you can't even manage to post pics, maybe we don't NEED you here


----------



## gmrajen7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good info i am also learn.......


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

Help please. Looks like that like was changed. There isnt a link that says 'marijuana pic's" on the home page. Where's the link to upload pix now?


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 5, 2008)

after u upload u have to wait a few seconds or a mintue to show the pics are there, theyll come up on the webpage then click submit reply....patience


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

aknight3 said:


> after u upload u have to wait a few seconds or a mintue to show the pics are there, theyll come up on the webpage then click submit reply....patience


WHERE is the link to upload pix? There is NO upload picture link at the top of the site like it shows in the example on this thread.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/94073-how-start-thread-post-pics.html
> 
> Wow, that was like, rocket science yo...
> 
> If you can't even manage to post pics, maybe we don't NEED you here


Ahhhhh...that's what I wanted....kiss-ass


----------



## potorlando (Dec 5, 2008)

Just tried to upload and got this error:

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Wazzzzzzzzuup wit dat.....


----------



## yeldarb (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, I am using photobucket at the moment, but was wondering people use the site for their pics that get bigger when you click the thumbnail. ??????


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 15, 2009)

what happened to the link? when the lay=up changed the link was gone!


----------



## robop00p (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wanted to post an updated picture tutorial on uploading pictures since I've noticed the layout of the forums have changed since I posted the last one.

Click the button that says forum at the top left on the forums.







Doing that will bring you to the topics on the forum. You need to scroll down until you see the topic "Post Your Pics"







That topic will bring you to the section of the forums with photos. Click the link in the middle titled "Upload".







At this point, You only have one step to go. 






Hope this helps out!
Later Guys.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2009)

ok how bout this. Im making a post in a thread I started and wand to include pics. I go to advanced. click manage attachmens. then brouse. I find the pic I wand and click upload. then it tells me its not a valid image. So what am I doing wrong? Thanks for the help. oh and the pics are resized to like 400x600


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2009)

I also followed your directiona and get this error.

Sorry, doctorD: Bad Type - File is of the Wrong MIME Type

Help


----------



## GDADYTURF (Mar 17, 2009)

you guys need to refresh this page


----------



## GDADYTURF (Mar 17, 2009)

i got the same problem i hope you see my post and help me out ASAP


----------



## doctorD (Mar 18, 2009)

ok I got it. I had to crop my pics so only what I needed to show was in the pic. I then had to resize the pics to 800x600 and only upload one at a time. Hope this helps


----------



## CBRider09 (Mar 20, 2010)

i keep getting an error that says there is a missing security token .. wtf is that ?? im getting angry at this site man.. fuckin blows, all i wanna do is show off my ladies and this pos website wont let me wtf is going on??.....

someone please explain??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

CBRider09 said:


> i keep getting an error that says there is a missing security token .. wtf is that ?? im getting angry at this site man.. fuckin blows, all i wanna do is show off my ladies and this pos website wont let me wtf is going on??.....
> 
> someone please explain??


 how many pics are you trying to load at a time? try 3 at a time, works for me. if not, try 2, if not.......you get the idea


----------



## imlegal (Apr 21, 2010)

robop00p said:


> Doing that will bring you to this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah plus rep. what a guy


----------



## cutman (Apr 29, 2010)

my page dont look like this. all my pics are gone. and cant load new pics


imlegal said:


> yeah plus rep. what a guy


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 5, 2010)

When I upload pics thru the "manage attachments" feature, they end up in a different order than I selected them. Never had this problem with the old site. Anybody know how to prevent this from happening? I upload them in a particular order for a reason. Thanks!


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 14, 2010)

Been having problems for a few days now uploading pics. Getting a red circle error when I click on it it says false and then bubbles. Haven't had probelms in th epast loading pics. Any help appreciated. Thanks Dirrtyd


----------



## johnvilla (Aug 14, 2010)

really nice information..thanks robop00p.


----------



## GanjaVerde (Aug 21, 2010)

Trying to figure out how to rotate pics after I upload them, all of them are sideways for some reason. The original files on my computer are oriented the right way, why are they different when I upload them?


----------



## Nugz209 (Aug 27, 2010)

To upload pics just go to my profile and create album, or you just go to insert image in the top of the reply box if this is what your trying to do.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 31, 2011)

Can someone post an updated method of Posting pics in full size without a thumnail? the sites been updated since this tutorials been created


----------



## swingingsteel (Apr 4, 2011)

I second the request.


----------



## MrWeeds989 (Apr 6, 2011)

I fourth the request


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 7, 2011)

why are we not getting any response to this? I posted a request in another thread and got a response, I was informed to use the "Insert Image" (the one between the "Insert Link" and "Insert Video" in the reply box. but all that does is ask for the URL of the picture, as though it must be a picture online. my pictures that I want upload are on my hard drive. that's what I'm trying to do. upload pictures from my hard drive. I tried to drag and drop, that didn't work. I don't know what is more frustrating, not being able to insert an image or not getting any response...


----------



## KevinSmith (Apr 7, 2011)

as i posted on your help thread Mr Neutron:

*click on go advanced then scroll down and click on manage attachments
Then click on add files 
Then click on select files
Then select the folder or location of the pic you want to upload. left click on the pic you want and press open
then click on upload files
wait till it is done uploading 
Then click done


and you are done!




*


----------



## jason7305 (May 2, 2011)

Well I'm having alot of problems here too. I think the site is great, but a little hard to use, for pics and stuff. The token error message too? I sent an email to the staff about 2 weeks ago and never received a reply. I think I might have figured it out? If you look under the Elite section, paid section, you get alot more free roam as far as using the site. There also is a problem with that section too? I was trying to subscribe, "PAY", you know like give them money monthly? At the end of signing up section for selecting your preferred payment, my screen shows nothing. I've used the site on 3 of my computers now and have all the same luck. SO in the sites defense, maybe there are some technical problems still being hashed out. And they probably get SHITLOADS of emails. So I'll just wait for the response.........................


----------



## 0calli (May 28, 2011)

hello out there any help for my subject will be greatly appreciated.............i am trying to post pics of my grow operation and progress but everytime i use the uploader it just stays on the upload 

page till i close it out without uploading the images ive let it go foe a full 24 hrs and nothing also i can only use the basic uploader cause the main one wont even load for me i can select but not 

upload the pics. my comp is bran new so its not my computer as i can upload on many other sites could there be a problem from the rollitup site itself or cause i live in canada im not sure plz HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tofino (Jun 20, 2011)

I am having a hard time posting pics too. I have created an album, but there is no link anywhere on the page for me to upload pictures. The forum that I view looks different from the image tutorials that have been posted on this thread. When I go to the FAQ area and use that tutorial, I am told to go to user control panel- I can't find that either. Go advanced? The only link for that is in my profile and there is still no where to manage my photos or albums.

Please Please help!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2011)

Tofino said:


> I am having a hard time posting pics too. I have created an album, but there is no link anywhere on the page for me to upload pictures. The forum that I view looks different from the image tutorials that have been posted on this thread. When I go to the FAQ area and use that tutorial, I am told to go to user control panel- I can't find that either. Go advanced? The only link for that is in my profile and there is still no where to manage my photos or albums.
> 
> Please Please help!!


I went to your profile and I didn't see any albums. are you trying to load pictures straight from the camera or are the pictures on your computer already? and the layout you see in previous posts is the old layout, it's obsolete already. user control panel would be "my rollitup"... and going advanced would be to hit the "go advance" tab next to the "quick reply tab". you can upload pictures straight from your camera from there by hitting the "manage attachments" tab.


----------



## Tofino (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I went to your profile and I didn't see any albums. are you trying to load pictures straight from the camera or are the pictures on your computer already? and the layout you see in previous posts is the old layout, it's obsolete already. user control panel would be "my rollitup"... and going advanced would be to hit the "go advance" tab next to the "quick reply tab". you can upload pictures straight from your camera from there by hitting the "manage attachments" tab.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2011)

Tofino said:


> Thanks so much!!!


no problem


----------



## glennid10t (Jul 16, 2011)

When is there going to be a mobile phone version? It would make it easier to justify sticking around this place, if there are plans for the future.


----------



## homer265 (Jul 26, 2011)

under my profile you can click on attachments and that should open up a list of all the pics you have uploaded. You can click any pic and delete it from this screen.


----------



## rugermini14 (Aug 6, 2011)

the uploader isnt working>it just sits there and "thinks" for ever and never uploads the pics.ive read the recent post but its just not working.what should i do?


----------



## rugermini14 (Aug 13, 2011)

still having the same problem with the uploader.i have some pics already on my computer.it uploaded one the first time i tried...that was a week ago no luck since then help me please.SOMEONE this has got to be something simple but im just not seeing it.my plants are in flowering and i cant even show em off fml


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's an intermittent problem for me, too. Sometimes the first picture uploads, and other times it doesn't. We are working on it.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 15, 2011)

As I too have experienced this issue in the past. Hopefully it works it self out & we are all able to admire your girls.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Aug 19, 2011)

ive read althe other posts...i can create albums but i cannot upload pics at all......why is this? am i missing somehing here or? cuz i used to be able to upload pics no problem but for the last few monthsits been a hassle....any help much appreciated


----------



## Breeder (Sep 11, 2011)

Not unlike the others in the thread I to am having a hard time uploading images to the site. I use a Droid for net because I'm a busy guy. Anyway this is possible? I have local med pages I'm a member of that work fine with droid so I would imagine RIU would allow this also? Help if you can


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

these tutorials are USELESS as they're for an entirely different website than i'm at. there is no upload button at the top of the screen, no upload button in my album page, no attachments button ANYWHERE in my profile and even the "upload your pics" forum button that i originally tried does nothing but open a blank page. i can upload pics from within a post, but don't really want to create a spam thread in the wrong forum just posting random pics of plants, beans & scores.

the rollitup.org site i'm in is pale olive green and i've clicked EVERY button on the top of the screen to find an upload option and can only get a link to my "empty album" under "community" (not at all where i would even look for my albums... i'd look in my profile for that link) with no buttons to upload. kind of clunky non functional interface. like i said, there IS an upload your pics button in the middle of the forums list, but it's useless.

there should be a button on the albums page where it belongs and the forum button shouldn't be a blank page.
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php
nope... no uploading gonna happen HERE

not going to happen here either
https://www.rollitup.org/members/albums.html
but i can create as many empty albums as i want

and
https://www.rollitup.org/members/hazey-grapes-380509/albums/my-gear-over-years-25569/
is handy for nothing but telling me i have no photos at the very least


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 15, 2011)

i forgot how different this site looked back in 07


----------



## NugNinja (Nov 5, 2011)

rugermini14 said:


> the uploader isnt working>it just sits there and "thinks" for ever and never uploads the pics.ive read the recent post but its just not working.what should i do?


I am getting the same thing, it just sits there and spins. I already resized my pics to 600 x 800 but it still will not upload


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

me too cant upload any pics wtf?


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought it was me ... Have not been able to upload for several days now. Also, has the spellcheck icon that was on the top right corner been removed as well?

Thanks in advance for any help.

The MaineYankee


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I already answered this question in this section, pay attention for God's sakes...kidding!.

http://www.faststone.org/download.htm

Pictures posted on message boards generally can be NO larger than 800X800. Have you ever seen a thread page completely off-center?, that's what happens when larger file sizes are uploaded. I have to reduce all of mine by almost 4 times. I also like the program for re-sizing avatars.


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

we dont even have the option to upload, as in thtre isnt anything at all whatsoever to click on.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 30, 2011)

malignant said:


> we dont even have the option to upload, as in thtre isnt anything at all whatsoever to click on.


Oh, sorry...was unaware of that.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Apparently, some members are having problems when using Internet Explorer ver. 9. I use Firefox and even though I don't upload images very often, I think I can do it.

Attaching an already-uploaded file, by dragging to lower box:






This file was uploaded from my machine.





No problems for me. I wish I could help.


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

using fire fox right now, there is no option anywhere on the entire forum that allows me to upload an image, is there a link you could post that would take us to that option? i got to albums, i can create albums, however the option to load pics is nowhere to be found. i have had this problem for a long time. i can never find a button to click to load pics.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2011)

See post #47.


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

where is "go advanced"?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's the big button next to Post Quick Reply.


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

lol lol lol thank you, now it works with chrome, i had no idea where the button had been moved since the last time i posted pics.. lol if you guys follow that stream of info it will work


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 14, 2011)

How do you change the Pic size?

You used to be able to Change the size of your pix when editing by putting the cursor over the uper left corner, clicking it, an slecting -Full Size.
Anyone know where this option went?

I hate using thumbnail views.......

Found it, Just double click the image when editing, lol......


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone here know if theres a way of posting ur pics on here from ur iPhone??


----------



## Irish Med Farmer (Jul 9, 2012)

How can I upload pic from my iPad


----------



## Slipon (Jul 27, 2012)

dunno wher this belong ? 

and dunno exatly how to explain it .. 

I try to make it short .. might just be "my" problem ? 

other morning I got up and log in .. got a like (Lime`s Thread .. show me all your pics) 

got in ther and ther was a new post with some nice pics (cant remember witch one) as I click on the fist pics my PC got highjackd !!!

might just be my poor virus/spy wher ?

but the sec I click I got a "new" front .. that was lockd .. 

and toald me I had just downloaded some sexual contens of minors and/or pirates download or sumthing stupid .. 

was`t even a good translation in my langues .. lots of miss spelling and bad gramma and even a few english words here and ther !

toald me to pay 100  with in 5 days or face jail !!! toald me to pay via paypall .. lol  

also toald me my PC would be unlockd with in 3 days after payment ..


it was one of them programs that attatch it self to your start up menu .. so it dont help to reboot .. had to reboot and quickly get in to my controle panel/job list and shut down all the programs that was trying to start up (so did`t see a name or anything .. stupid long wierd names anyway) 

to gain controle over my PC agin .. so I could make a restoreing to a old date .. 

damn thing cost me 2 hrs ! and a stress morning without RIU  and its fist to day (3 days later I dare to visit .. and I dont dare to click pics .. so you better post them in some nice big formats )


so be carefull .. and if a MOD or anybody in controle see this it might be sumthing to look in to ? dunno .. cant realy give you more to go with as I dont recall the exat post/pic or the stupid program name and I dont like to try and get it agin as I guess is understandble .. 

p.s
I use Vista and firefox with AVG if that make a diffrent ?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 28, 2012)

what browser are you using? a lot of your problems could have been avoided it was not from clicking a pic on the site perhaps another link next time you get a warning like you might want to run a magnet over your hard drive, thats sounds more like a hacker was trying to bully you.

AVG is a good security program is up to date? are you running the block tracker program and turning it on?

also check you setting on your pop up/ad blocker to be sure everthing is on. also sound like you need to do some general maintenance to you comps to clean registry defrag and scan whole comp.

another thing is choosing NOT to allow scripts to run on websites when you go to a website you can turn them on and off to see what is vital to the website to function properly. tor browser makes this easy (google it download it) it has a button next to the address bar to change the scripts. and you can allow your AVG no tracker to run on the program if you enable it. another thing about scripts most of the ones vital to the site will most often have the site name in the name of it. on this site i run only 2 scripts and gain full function, www.rollitup.org and asset1.rolllitup.org(this script handles all the hyperlinks and dohickys added to the site) the rest of the scripts are adds and trackers


----------



## Slipon (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks for your inputs and like Polyarcturus ..

as I did write at the bottom of my fist post .. I use firefox .. and AVG free .. and yes it is updated and all is enabled .. 

so dunno ? might be right that it is a hacker of some kind .. but it did seems to be a probgram desinded to get in and take controle as you click on it/the link .. 

might not be the pics ? dunno .. tho it did happen the sec. I click on it ? maybe it was`t the pics but the fact that I did click the pics did open up for it ? 

lets see .. just thort I would report it somehow if other had same problems/experiance in here ?


----------



## alycat86 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there a way to post pics from your phone? I don't have a computer


----------



## cancer survivor (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah how do i post pix from my burnner phone?? i am in the west indies on a sailboat and cant bring even a laptop cause they get ruined by salt air!! help....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

cancer survivor said:


> yeah how do i post pix from my burnner phone?? i am in the west indies on a sailboat and cant bring even a laptop cause they get ruined by salt air!! help....


wish I could help you there, but I don't know how to. I'd like to see them pictures though. I get hungry everytime you post in the dinner thread, lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2013)

cancer survivor said:


> yeah how do i post pix from my burnner phone?? i am in the west indies on a sailboat and cant bring even a laptop cause they get ruined by salt air!! help....


what type of phone , i realize its a pay as you go but you need to give the actual phone itself.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

cant believe no ones done anew oneView attachment 2567095View attachment 2567096View attachment 2567097


----------



## bamabudblazer (Mar 14, 2013)

How come sometimes it will only allow me to upload from a url? The upload from pc tab isn't even there. Want to update my journal, but don't want to have to go through the trouble of doing it that way.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

there are two options always one is from computer and one is from url as you can see the upper tabs in picture 2
unless you're in private messaging & journal than you can only upload from url


----------



## bamabudblazer (Mar 14, 2013)

I figured it out, gotta create new post in journal, i was just trying to reply with a comment.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 20, 2013)

know its a basic question, but I can get pics into my posts, what I'd like to do is post the occasional high quality pic large like lots do,instead of the smaller image where you have to click it to see it bigger, how do I do this ?


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> know its a basic question, but I can get pics into my posts, what I'd like to do is post the occasional high quality pic large like lots do,instead of the smaller image where you have to click it to see it bigger, how do I do this ?


once you upload the photo into the comment box, double click it and click full size image


----------



## MmmTastesGood (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you post pics from an iPhone?


----------



## chewberto (Sep 2, 2013)

MmmTastesGood said:


> Can you post pics from an iPhone?


If you want them sideways...


----------



## MmmTastesGood (Sep 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> If you want them sideways...


That's weak but ok appreciate it


----------



## perplexus (Sep 5, 2013)

MmmTastesGood said:


> Can you post pics from an iPhone?


Yea, running moto droid razr maxx cant upload pics. Grrr. I get the gui for upload from xomputer. But when i choose a photo, nothing happens.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

perplexus said:


> Yea, running moto droid razr maxx cant upload pics. Grrr. I get the gui for upload from xomputer. But when i choose a photo, nothing happens.


are you doing it properly? https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## perplexus (Sep 5, 2013)

I dunno, looks like my phone is not doing it. Maybe my flash needs updated.. Maybe ill try through android browser. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Grundy (Nov 3, 2013)

malignant said:


> using fire fox right now, there is no option anywhere on the entire forum that allows me to upload an image, is there a link you could post that would take us to that option? i got to albums, i can create albums, however the option to load pics is nowhere to be found. i have had this problem for a long time. i can never find a button to click to load pics.





im on mac and this is happening to me too, no upload option but this forum looks identical in layout to my home forum


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a question about pics.
I made a nice post about my newest grow, and uploaded photos.
All the pictures are the correct size, and were accepted into the post.
... However, some of them show up as photos, and some of them are listed as "attachment ######"
People need to click on the attachment link to see the photo. How can I fix it, so it appears as a photo, like the other ones?
Is there a limit on photos per post, or something?
Here is a link to the post I am describing:
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog33026-prohuman-led-closet-grow.html
Thanks in advance


----------



## smokin away (Mar 5, 2014)

RIU makes it very difficult to upload photos to say the least. I think they make it so hard to deter one from using the feature. The only place I have found to upload photos is in the Journal down at the bottom with the box Manage Attachments. It seems that is the only place one can do the deed. When using the feature you must upload the photos one at a time waiting for each photo to upload before proceeding. I have tried using the album link to no avail and wonder why it's there if it doesn't work? Once the photo is uploaded it can be copied and entered into another RIU message.
I guess the more little Icon button is disabled too lately. Hope they get the whole thing up and going again.


----------



## smokin away (Mar 5, 2014)

robop00p said:


> Doing that will bring you to this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get a whole different page lately. I don't see anything like what is exposed here. Is this the page that comes up if one subscribes to RIU?


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2014)

smokin away said:


> I get a whole different page lately. I don't see anything like what is exposed here. Is this the page that comes up if one subscribes to RIU?


there is no subscription anymore that you quoted was from 2007 we have a new layout since than you can check my FAQ linked in my sig, for help on pictures!


----------



## smokin away (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you sunni. I will certainly watch for the dates from now on.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> there is no subscription anymore that you quoted was from 2007 we have a new layout since than you can check my FAQ linked in my sig, for help on pictures!


you have no sig. its missing.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

RL420 said:


> you have no sig. its missing.


right thats cause we have a new riu this thread is pretty invaild now but you can go here http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/


----------



## desertdog (May 8, 2014)

This post makes no sense, the screen you show is the old version of the site. It does not look like this at all for me. Posting pics is like some far and distant chore. can someone tell me how to do it on the new site?



robop00p said:


> Doing that will bring you to this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s no


----------



## Supersweetnuggs (May 20, 2014)

I have a different question than the original one in this post, and I'm having trouble finding any post answering my question.
I can not access all the features of Rollitup. For example I can't use my grow journal, or make post. I just get an error message.
Any idea why?


----------



## SlimTim (May 20, 2014)

Supersweetnuggs said:


> I have a different question than the original one in this post, and I'm having trouble finding any post answering my question.
> I can not access all the features of Rollitup. For example I can't use my grow journal, or make post. I just get an error message.
> Any idea why?


are you on the app on your phone? If so thats why. You may be able to open RIU in your Browser and be able to get at it.


----------



## Supersweetnuggs (May 20, 2014)

There are a few requirements you must meet before being allowed access to the features of  Rollitup  
Just read about it on another page.
Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2014)

Is there any way to manage attachments, i.e remove various pictures previously attached?


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Is there any way to manage attachments, i.e remove various pictures previously attached?


i dont think so ..not that i can find at the moment Inbox me the location of photos and i can remove for you though


----------



## Be Cool (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't been here in awhile and am having denial messages when trying to upload jpg images... regular text posts are going through fine? Any admin help would be appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Is your photo over 10mb? Please go to support > my thread how to use the new riu


----------



## warble (Aug 27, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I am going to move this to the support section and sticky, this will also be included in the rollitup FAQ. Thanks for the help robop00p


I thought this was the support section. Trying to get my pictures to be part of a clickable slide show like I see some of the other people posting. My pictures are one and done, then you have to close it and click another picture. Can I somehow click the first picture in my post and click the arrow on the right and see the next picture? How do I post in order to get that feature? Am I supposed to get pictures from my flicker or picasso account imbedded? Please does anyone know how to do this? Thank you for your help.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2014)

Ever since my PAD-O-TRON was taken down, i can no longer post pics or YT's..yet I notice many other members with pictures the same size. 

Can you please assist?


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> Ever since my PAD-O-TRON was taken down, i can no longer post pics or YT's..yet I notice many other members with pictures the same size.
> 
> Can you please assist?


like the option is gone or its there and not working?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> like the option is gone or its there and not working?


there and not working..i get an "x".


----------



## jamesroy990 (Nov 13, 2014)

In any forum first you can choose pictures from your system that are to be uploaded on forum. You must conform that pictures are to be saved.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

Not sure if an op can help here. All of the sudden, since this morning I can't post pics. Haven't been able to use the regular image loader since the site change. Have been using the upload a file with no problems, last successful post in my thread was midnight. Created a new thread here today, been trying to post pics and can't do it, tried several browsers and os versions, can't even drag or paste them. Could there be a thread setting/flag or profile issue causing this? Thanks for any input.


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Not sure if an op can help here. All of the sudden, since this morning I can't post pics. Haven't been able to use the regular image loader since the site change. Have been using the upload a file with no problems, last successful post in my thread was midnight. Created a new thread here today, been trying to post pics and can't do it, tried several browsers and os versions, can't even drag or paste them. Could there be a thread setting/flag or profile issue causing this? Thanks for any input.


no it seems to bug out sometimes, sometimes when we hit upload a file the documents or picture folder from our computer goes BEHIND the web page


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> no it seems to bug out sometimes, sometimes when we hit upload a file the documents or picture folder from our computer goes BEHIND the web page


I'd upload a screen shot but can't  I'm getting an error after the file uploads that says "The following error occurred", then "There was a problem uploading your file.", then the filename below those messages. It's like I don't have rights to write/upload files or something all of the sudden.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I'd upload a screen shot but can't  I'm getting an error after the file uploads that says "The following error occurred", then "There was a problem uploading your file.", then the filename below those messages. It's like I don't have rights to write/upload files or something all of the sudden.


How big are these photos ?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> How big are these photos ?


I've tried to upload some from 1Mb to 5Mb, they all get the same message but only after the upload progress bar reaches 100%.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 25, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I've tried to upload some from 1Mb to 5Mb, they all get the same message but only after the upload progress bar reaches 100%.


Hi Sunni, thanks for your help, not sure if there was anything done on your end but just tried it and the upload file is working again.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2014)

Oops, spoke too soon, there's obviously something going on with the site/pic connectivity or servers. Same problem again this morning, then it let me post a few pics, then not, some already posted pics are not displaying in threads. It's up/down so likely some form of connectivity issue and specifically to whatever servers/software hosts the pics. I've heard/seen several folks mention the same problems over the last couple of days. Cheers.


----------



## southern stoner 2 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am trying to upload from a windows phone...i get as far as a box popping up but when I click on the browse button nothing...will keep trying

ss


----------



## Mashkiki'inini (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going to try to post a pic. We'll see how it goes.







-------

I need help. I'm only see the following on my screen:

Link

Is anyone else seeing the same error in their browser, or is it just me?

-------

I'm now going to try the "Upload a File" option. We'll see how it goes.



------

Using the "Upload a File" option works, but if a photo is saved on my Flikr account, can I link it to a post using a code similar to {IMG} ..... {/IMG} ? Or is using this type of code not an option?


----------



## Mashkiki'inini (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone help answer the question I posed above?


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2015)

my appologizes i was out of town.

there are two photo options i have them detailed with pictures and instructions here. 
http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 2, 2015)

So I'm going nuts the last few times that I've tried uploading photos. I'm using my android phone. Never had much problem in the past. I hit the upload photo button, it takes me to the gallery on my phone, I choose a photo and instead of uploading it, the thread page I am on just refreshes with no photo, and if I had something typed in the reply box that is gone too. 
I got two pics to upload as far as choosing thumbnail/full image but it wouldn't let me choose one of those. Took me like 30 mins to finally get those two photos into my post. Then tried another reply to upload more and same thing, just refreshes the thread page! Is this problem on my end or your end?
Roll it up rocks!


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

Our website and mobile phone compatibility is really just down right terrible please if you can use a computer
Click upload photo close do that 3 times should allow you to upload a photo


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 3, 2015)

Figured it out for now. When I hit upload photo, box pops up and hit choose photo, gives me the option of where to get photo from, I've been using "gallery" as I do for everything, but if I choose "photos" and pick from there it uploads em.


sunni said:


> Our website and mobile phone compatibility is really just down right terrible please if you can use a computer
> Click upload photo close do that 3 times should allow you to upload a photo


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

MoMoGrows said:


> Figured it out for now. When I hit upload photo, box pops up and hit choose photo, gives me the option of where to get photo from, I've been using "gallery" as I do for everything, but if I choose "photos" and pick from there it uploads em.


oh yes sorry, that couldve also been a problem.

sorry 9/10 users have compatibility issues on mobile with our website.


----------

